# Specific help on Camber kits please



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

(I've searched and couldnt find specific enuf info)

I have Tein S Tech springs with KYB AGX shocks and struts and I drive about 80 miles round trip to work and back mon-fri...my tires are starting to wear on the front and I need a camber kit. I've allready decided not to get the crash bolts so I was about to buy a camber plate but I dont understand everything and I was wondering if someone could explain some things to me. 

First of all, I've found the Tein pillowball mounts, Eibach kit, Stillen kit, from what I can find out...The Tein pillow's...are they only for coilovers? And if not were can I find them just sold by themselves? Also I think I've seen the Eibach kit online and they look like un-adjustable plates, will those work or are they no good? And the Stillen kit, were can I find that for cheep? Allthough money is not an issue right now because I dont want to buy tires every year, I want to find a good deal. Also I'm not too clear if all of these kits are designed specifically for coilovers or springs, could someone please explain that too. 

Thank you.

-matt


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

Please, anyone who has had any experience with any of these kits just let me know what you know, I need to get something fast before the inside of my tires go bald.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

G2-0-0SX said:


> (I've searched and couldnt find specific enuf info)
> 
> I have Tein S Tech springs with KYB AGX shocks and struts and I drive about 80 miles round trip to work and back mon-fri...my tires are starting to wear on the front and I need a camber kit. I've allready decided not to get the crash bolts so I was about to buy a camber plate but I dont understand everything and I was wondering if someone could explain some things to me.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised no one responded. I guess they didn't want to be the bearer of bad news.

Tein won't sell you the pillowball mounts individually. If you can get them, the fronts will fit on anything designed to fit the stock dampers (your S-techs should be fine with them).

The Eibach Pro-Alignment kit is just a complex camber bolt kit. It'll give you adjustment but they'll probably come loose under load just like the others (it's an inherent design problem, not a quality problem).

The Stillen kit is probably what you're going to have to go with, but you aren't going to find that cheap. Anywhere. You can try looking for some used plates in the classifieds or SR20Forum's classifieds, but you probably won't get the good deal you're looking for.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Did you get an alignment after the drop? If not, would suggest doing that first. Toe will wear out tires faster than camber. Of course if both are off, say goodbye to tires. Currently, I'm riding on off the shelf camber bolts and they have not shifted on me yet, I do have pillowballs for the jn15 vz-r on order for my tein ss, but the bolts haven't let me down yet.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I had the _same exact_ problem as you with the wearing of the inside of my tires. I had it in the shop a few times and we couldn't adjust the camber enough so I had to buy OBX camber bolts. Ran me about $20 and that did the job. BTW, I have Tein Basics. GL! :cheers:


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

i've been reading up, and I found the stillen plates for like 350...which I WOULD pay for...but the only problem is I've read that you need the Ground Control spring seats too so it doesnt clunk, and I cant even find any of those to buy...and if I did i'm sure they'd be expensive as hell...I was thinking about doing Kojima's "po boy method" by drilling out the shock bolt holes, to me it seems that would slip more easily than the crash bolts but he's the expert, has anyone else used this method? 

Thanx


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

G2-0-0SX said:


> I was thinking about doing Kojima's "po boy method" by drilling out the shock bolt holes, to me it seems that would slip more easily than the crash bolts but he's the expert, has anyone else used this method?
> 
> Thanx


It really depends how much camber you need to dial in. The more camber you need to put in, the less likely it will slip (because there would be more material between the original holes and the new holes). The guys at TeamSwift.com and on some MR-S forum (I forgot which now) have apparently achieved decent results by affixing aluminum plates to the area and/or with a tightly affixed strut tower bar. In our B14s, you won't be able to do both, because the strut bolts aren't long enough. Drilling the holes perfectly is going to be tough though. Make sure you recheck your calculations several times before you go and do it.

Good luck.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

thanx guys, Im going to take it to my buddy zanes house and we'll drill those spots out, we will be very careful, my camber isnt that bad but i just drive ALOT so ... yeah, I guess poor boy it is, and i'm sure we'll think of something to fix all possible slips with this method, we're pretty smart when we put our heads together. Anyways thanx for all the help guys. :cheers:


----------

